# Flag downs and related



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been flagged down a few times while plowing, my boss gave me strict orders saying "hell no, no one other then our already paying customers, have them call me" 

So when I start plowing my own driveways, do you guys charge more for a flag down or call mid storm?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put them at the end of the paying customer list, and yes a premium should be charged for a spot plow


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

How much? I'm planning on charging 30-35 per drive, how much more do you think I should do for flags?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Personally, I would charge them the rate it will remain for the remainder of the season. I don't want to drive them away with a "premium"...why would I want to cut my own throat like that?


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1564842 said:


> Personally, I would charge them the rate it will remain for the remainder of the season. I don't want to drive them away with a "premium"...why would I want to cut my own throat like that?


Because they will most likely pay the higher rate "once" and sign up with you on a contract to avoid the higher rate next time.

I myself charge more for a flag down job as well. As for how much to charge...that all depends on the drive.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Laszlo Almasi;1564859 said:


> I myself charge more for a flag down job as well. As for how much to charge...that all depends on the drive.


Well yeah. I'm saying in general. As in if a driveway that I would normally charge 35 for, if I get flagged down how much would you add to that specific driveway?


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I say it all depends on the mood I'm in at the time.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Takes all kinds. If I am sitting right there in front of it, I'd charge the going rate. I can see charging more if it is a one time thing or it was 4 storms worth of snow i was going to plow.....and I'd explain that to them.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Most of the time it seems like its a one time deal. Its always wet heavy snow or deep snow, Not to often do I pick up a new customer. They are the slugs. They would already have someone lined up. They are just cheep skates. I have a couple that call every year when it snows alot or its wet and heavy.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

quigleysiding;1564901 said:


> Most of the time it seems like its a one time deal. Its always wet heavy snow or deep snow, Not to often do I pick up a new customer. They are the slugs. They would already have someone lined up. They are just cheep skates. I have a couple that call every year when it snows alot or its wet and heavy.


I personal would not call them slugs. You don't know their financial situation and it is money for you either way. They are called customers to any good business. Pass them up in the future and leave money for someone else.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Rick547;1564912 said:


> I personal would not call them slugs. You don't know their financial situation and it is money for you either way. They are called customers to any good business. Pass them up in the future and leave money for someone else.


One lives in a house that's worth t least 2 million dollars. The other one is in a nice neighborhood too. They are just cheep skates. Last year the one that lives in the 2 million dollar house called after it snowed 5 inches the week before then drove on it. I almost got stuck in there on all the ice. I had to sand my way out of a mess. I almost had to call another truck to get out, It wasn't worth the hundred. I told her we had to come every storm so I wouldnt get stuck. I havent heard from her yet.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

quigleysiding;1564933 said:


> One lives in a house that's worth t least 2 million dollars. The other one is in a nice neighborhood too. They are just cheep skates. Last year the one that lives in the 2 million dollar house called after it snowed 5 inches the week before then drove on it. I almost got stuck in there on all the ice. I had to sand my way out of a mess. I almost had to call another truck to get out, It wasn't worth the hundred. I told her we had to come every storm so I wouldnt get stuck. I havent heard from her yet.


Then you should charge accordingly but no customer should be called a slug. They are the ones paying the bills but I'm old fashion in my thinking.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Rick547;1564940 said:


> Then you should charge accordingly but no customer should be called a slug. They are the ones paying the bills but I'm old fashion in my thinking.


I give them all respect untill they try to use me like a sucker.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

quigleysiding;1564943 said:


> I give them all respect untill they try to use me like a sucker.


I'm not trying to be a disrespectful but if they pay you price for a job whether verbal or written how could you consider them treating you like a sucker?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

When they only call you when they cant get out. You know like when they get a foot or something. They drive over it any other time. Then they call you when theres three inches of ice under it, Then they say can you salt that so it wont be slippery . It had to be slippery when they never plowed it all winter. They have plenty of money. There just being cheep. Why should I beat the crap out of my truck just to save them a few bucks.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

quigleysiding;1564967 said:


> When they only call you when they cant get out. You know like when they get a foot or something. They drive over it any other time. Then they call you when theres three inches of ice under it, Then they say can you salt that so it wont be slippery . It had to be slippery when they never plowed it all winter. They have plenty of money. There just being cheep. Why should I beat the crap out of my truck just to save them a few bucks.


I understand your situation. I would personally charge them more for what you explained or say no. If you say yes then they are a customer just like everyone else on your list and are paying for a service you provided. Like I said before I'm old fashion and a customer is a customer once I except a job from them. I treat them just like I would any other customer for that event. Which I'm sure you do even though you feel slighted.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

leolkfrm;1564780 said:


> put them at the end of the paying customer list, and yes a premium should be charged for a spot plow


Fully agree Thumbs Up


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Juice them.. I charge a premium for all my clients anyway for the level of service I provide, so I cant add on too much without being over the top. BUT, in most cases (besides me), I would be comfortable to say 30% to 50% more than a regularly scheduled customer is in order. I mean, if you give them the same rate as your contracted clients, whats the incentive for them to sign up with you for a season?


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

If it's a neighbor of a current customer I'm plowing, I'll do it for my going rate. It's cash in your pocket and 9 out of 10 times, I gain them as a regular customer for plowing and/or landscaping.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Being old school and living preparedness,I don't have much sympathy with cold callers who don't think of lining up a snow removal professional at the start of the season.They usually will have their garbageman,mailman,lawyer,doctor,irrigation specialist, and newspaper boy on speed dial,but won't think of that white stuff that's at first an inconvenience,that turns into a catastrophe for them.I find wealthy people are more prone to do this,probably the arrogance factor at work,but it doesn't matter as yes I certainly do charge more and rightfully so.No matter how good a job you do,they usually never end up on your plowing list,even after you tell them what the price would be if they were a regular client.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I used to get flagged down a lot. Sometimes it was just to open the end of the drive way. One push= $5 Two pushes= $10. Cash only. I liked those because that was coffee and lunch money. If they wanted the entire driveway done, I would tell them I'd be back after finishing my regulars.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Maybe I can shed some light on this situation from the other side of the transaction. For a few years I was without my own snow removal equipment, with a yard that is not optimally designed for the snow we get here in Fawsta-Glawsta.

I was also in severe financial condition, about to lose my house. This is no $2 million house. I don't even have modern TVs, I have old CRTs that were donated by friends or up for free on craigslist. I'm an IT professional but my computer is from 2006. (Here I could go on a rant about the real estate market, the job market, the economy, the government, and my own bad decisions...but suffice it to say, I'm kinda stuck.) No garbageman, mailman, lawyer, doctor, irrigation specialist, and newspaper boy on speed dial...I haul my own garbage, my mailman just delivers my mail, I settle legal issues as well as I can myself (or preferably avoid them), when I get sick it has to be really bad before I go to a walk-in clinic, my lawn is brown, and I don't get a newspaper.

I would 4WD up my driveway until it was not possible, then if I could squeeze out any cash I'd flag a plow (or, later, call the one who I was very happy with and wait until it was convenient for him). It was nasty, rutted ice, slippery, wet heavy snow, etc. I knew it'd cost more than if it was 2 inches of fresh powder that I was paying to have done 20 other times too.

On the other hand, I wasn't going to ask the guy to fix any damage he did to my lawn, the side of my house, whatever...as long as he didn't wreck my well (clearly staked) or my truck he's pretty much free of liability risk. I certainly would never dream of blaming him for a slip & fall, and I don't have guests over so it's not like someone else could either. It's just a one-time substitute for a 12 hour shoveling job...push this white crap out of the way until there's only 6 inches left, that's good enough. No salting, no shoveling, no hanging around, no getting out of the truck. Blast around for a few minutes then take home greenbacks.

Was I a slug? Maybe. It wasn't out of ill intent, it was merely what I had to do to get through. Who so ever was willing to work for me, I was happy to hire. Who didn't want to work for me was welcome to ignore me.

If things changed and I had money, and I wasn't interested in doing my own snow removal, I'd get a seasonal contract with that one guy who I was really happy with. He gave me a reasonable price, handled the job well, and had a great attitude. If I wanted to get back into plowing for money and wanted to do driveways I'd call and ask if I could work for him.



vlc;1565121 said:


> If it's a neighbor of a current customer I'm plowing, I'll do it for my going rate. It's cash in your pocket and 9 out of 10 times, I gain them as a regular customer for plowing and/or landscaping.


This. As a homeowner it makes sense to hire the neighbor's plow guy, and of course as a plow guy it makes sense to get more jobs in the same neighborhood.



Banksy;1565143 said:


> I used to get flagged down a lot. Sometimes it was just to open the end of the drive way. One push= $5 Two pushes= $10. Cash only. I liked those because that was coffee and lunch money. If they wanted the entire driveway done, I would tell them I'd be back after finishing my regulars.


payup


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I try to avoid flag downs if I'm real busy in a big snowstorm when I'm allready trying to work through my normal route. I get alittle upset about people not being prepared and when it does snow they call you and you don't even know whats under there snow in there driveway. But I understand thats life so I try to be professional with the person and I will either gladly take there money or I will give them a friends number that I know is hungary to build a snow customer list. I usually give the jobs to a friend. I'm maxed out and thankful for the accounts I have and I try to give them the best possible service possible. I usually send at least 20-30 customers away each season now.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I try to take the oddball calls and flag downs with the lack of snow events of late. If I'm only working a few days a month - I'll take it the work.

I may turn some down if there out of the way - or I'll tell them it might be a while before I can plow them out. That's usually fine for them to wait a while.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess I also don't understand in turning down money. Regardless of who it's from, regardless of the circumstances, and regardless of when they call you.

Wouldn't you wait until you couldn't possibly get out of your driveway if you didn't have a plow guy on speed dial? I know I would. I don't think I'm any more unrealistic about life than the next person.

Someone also mentioned in this thread about the last few winters being slow. If this is your sole profession (as well as landscaping) you're turning down spending money, bill money, equipment repair money, and most importantly turning down an opportunity.

How many free opportunities to do business are there in the real world? Everyday there's 3-5 new threads asking about picking up additional work, new customers, and long-term relationships. 

You just spit in the face of every passionate business owner that posts on this site. 

I agree that someone whom lives in a $2m house shouldn't be in the position of waiting until the last minute, but as "theholycow" pointed out, you have no clue about their financial status. They might just be waiting for the sheriff to make them leave that foreclosed home. Especially for $100 plow? That doesn't even sound like they have a long driveway, but you're turning down $100? You so rich you don't need $100 in your pocket? 

From your posts, you imply that you've serviced them more than one occassion. Obviously they must remember you and your work. 

Remember the 80/20 rule.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

underESTIMATED;1565384 said:


> I guess I also don't understand in turning down money. Regardless of who it's from, regardless of the circumstances, and regardless of when they call you.
> 
> Wouldn't you wait until you couldn't possibly get out of your driveway if you didn't have a plow guy on speed dial? I know I would. I don't think I'm any more unrealistic about life than the next person.
> 
> ...


326 Fletcher Rd, North Kingstown, RI It is definitely a 100 dollar drive.Look it up post the link if you would. I did a lot of work for them. About $250 thousand worth. I cut the barn in half . Then we moved a building that was on the property and connected it to the barn.All post and beam old school work. The lady drew up the plans herself. She is a smart women. With me and the other people in there she probably spent up to 500 thousand on her pet project. Her husband was ready to kill her. It was a total waste of money. We could have done the whole project for about 250 if she didn't want to save all the old junk buildings.But what the hell someone had to take her money.We wrote up the contracts 25 thousand at a time. She always claimed she didn't have the cash. We were just going to do a little more then finish at a later date. Every morning she would come out and go over it with me. We would work all day then the next day she would change her mind .Then we would rip it down and do it again. It was a fun project. We were there for 9 months before it was done. For some reason she didn't want to pay for snow plowing though. I plowed her on call for a couple of years. She would always call a day after to storm. Last year I plowed her twice. Never even sent her a bill. Just got lazy. This year went by there on the only storm we plowed and guess what. Her driveway was plowed. I guess I should have billed her. She must have figured that if she called she would have to pay for last year. Oh well who cares. I don't need those kind of customers anyway


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, I can't tell which one it is, could you point it out or highlight it?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1565472 said:


> Okay, I can't tell which one it is, could you point it out or highlight it?


Its the one right where the 326 is right on the corner.You can only see the begining.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

This one in yellow?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1565525 said:


> This one in yellow?


Yup goes those trees to the other building. There's two houses on the lot. The old one and the barn we turned into another house


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

80/20 Rule?


----------



## Hawkeyestoob (Jan 7, 2013)

This has been a really interesting thread for me to read. 

With this being my first year back into plowing I am more inclined to take the flag down/last minute call. I should point out that for me snow removal is a compliment to the remodeling / landscape work I do. All of my business is referral where I rely solely on word of mouth and the quality of my work to do my advertising for me. Most of my work is repairing the crap work done by other "professionals" who were originally the low bidders or just idiots. I will not low-ball myself with any of these flag down/last minute calls because I don't want to set the price-point low thinking its just a one time thing then get a call back wanting to lock in that price.

However I can certainly see how some of you might be hesitant to pick up the one timer if it could impact your regular route. Ultimately I see this as only something that you as the owner of your company can decide based upon your business. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer here but something that each company must decide for themselves. 

Craig


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

> guess I also don't understand in turning down money. Regardless of who it's from, regardless of the circumstances, and regardless of when they call you.
> 
> Wouldn't you wait until you couldn't possibly get out of your driveway if you didn't have a plow guy on speed dial? I know I would. I don't think I'm any more unrealistic about life than the next person.
> 
> ...


If your business is just starting out or stuck in not growing and your only working a few hours each storm than yes take a flag down.

BUT

I can't imagine telling my regular contracted costumers I'll be there as soon as I finish this driveway from some guy that just flagged me down. I guess you tell your regular customer...this guy is paying me $100 bucks, who couldn't use that....I'll be to your house in a couple hours to get your $100 bucks if no one flags me down again, so have it ready for me.

That may be the reason you have time and the need to take getting flagged down work.

I have a hard time stopping long enough to even use the bathroom and get coffee.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

When I get a flag down call on my cell phone, I tell the person that I will come by and look at the property when I am done with my regular customers. Usually I find that I get called because the guy before me bailed out because the guy before him bailed out and on and on and on. These properties will screw up your truck.
Now I am not saying that I never plow these properties, I reserve comment until I can see what is going on. Some are a straight shot and some are not.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a place in my neighborhood that only calls when they can't get out anymore. Their vehicles are stuck and in the way. The driveway has three buildings along it, that limit where the snow can be pushed. Then after I told her it would be $40 she complained. I plowed it a few times a couple years ago. Then I got the "I'll send you a check" story twice and she never did.

This year she was stuck again. I told her to find someone else.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So if I'm charging 35 per driveway, would it be reasonable to say 50 for a flag down? For the same driveway.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I think that's fair. It's usually pushing more snow and taking more time than my regular customers. Plus they always need it done right now. Hurry costs more.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Only if your loyal signed up ahead of time custumers have been serviced.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I would assume I should always say CASH ONLY for flag downs?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

The few times I flagged, I paid cash...but stuck in the driveway it can be tough to get to the ATM if you don't have cash on-hand. Cash-only, but exercise judgement for someone who may be more down on his luck than he appears.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I still have $$ owed to me from taking calls years ago.. Now i don't do it at all, i direct them all to craigslist. People suck


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

I did a flag down and got laid once.....Whats that worth?

sometimes I only get cookies


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

siteworkplus;1565863 said:


> I did a flag down and got laid once.....Whats that worth?
> 
> sometimes I only get cookies


Hope you got tested lol. How'd that convo go on the phone?

Hi there, if you come plow my driveway I'll let you plow me?

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

siteworkplus;1565863 said:


> I did a flag down and got laid once.....Whats that worth?
> 
> sometimes I only get cookies


I thought Grandview would be saying this !!!!


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea and the the suck part is he never called me back


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

siteworkplus;1566617 said:


> Yea and the the suck part is he never called me back


Huh ? You did a dude's house, then him, and he never called you back ???? 

Well, all the nerve of some people. 

Maybe you sucked......:laughing:

j/k


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd probably charge $10-20 extra depending on the situation. 

I do think they should be charged extra no matter what. even if I'm sitting in front of the place. 

I had a guy across the street come out while I was doing a clients driveway. I was in the middle of my route. wanted me to do his. I told him $35. he said but your client told me she pays $25. I explained how he flagged me down in the middle of my route. he asked about me coming back when I was done. still $35 because it'd be and extra tip back that way. 

he was pissed. went back inside and watched me finish my clients and drive away. 

I NEVER bump regulars or stray from my regular route without getting something extra for it.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

siteworkplus;1566617 said:


> Yea and the the suck part is he never called me back


sorry I lost your number. been looking for you ever since.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

siteworkplus;1565863 said:


> I did a flag down and got laid once.....Whats that worth?


What was his name?

That's a- I say, that's a JOKE son!

He's a good boy, just a little slooooow on the uptake is all...


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Laszlo Almasi;1564859 said:


> Because they will most likely pay the higher rate "once" and sign up with you on a contract to avoid the higher rate next time.
> 
> I myself charge more for a flag down job as well. As for how much to charge...that all depends on the drive.


I do the same... I call this a emergency plow.

If you call, flag, email, page, I dont care how you contact me during a snow storm. Ill charge you double.Then say if you want to be part of the route it will be this much. Surprisingly the cheap bastards will pay double and not want to commit and will call back to get charged double again.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

beanz27;1565549 said:


> 80/20 Rule?





beanz27;1565645 said:


> So if I'm charging 35 per driveway, would it be reasonable to say 50 for a flag down? For the same driveway.


I think so, but according to the rest of the people in the thread you should be charging $250. /shruggs.

The 80/20 rule is explained pretty well in the following link: http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-the-pareto-principle-the-8020-rule/

I come from many years in the auto industry, and this management rule helps better re-think qualifying the customer and/or situation.

In a nutshell,



> ...More generally, the Pareto Principle is the observation (not law) that most things in life are not distributed evenly. It can mean all of the following things:
> 
> 20% of the input creates 80% of the result
> 20% of the workers produce 80% of the result
> ...


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's some food for thought for you guys. You have a route of decent paying contracts. Essentially you have guaranteed income. You have taken the time to mark and photograph these properties. Many times you know the property well because you have seen it in all conditions including with no snow. 

You get a flag down. This drive is unfamiliar and you do not know for certain whether there are issues or risks under that layer of snow. All you know is what the client tells you. We all know clients lie, especially if they think it will impact the price. So you agree to do the drive mid route for double the normal rate. You have now given that one time customer priority over a guaranteed client. 

You plow, but your risk is ten fold. The property is unfamiliar and who is to say you don't hit the well, or slide into the garage, or rip up the busted up driveway or septic cap. Murphy's law dictates that you will break your truck or cause damage far in excess of the original value of the plow. You say no liability huh? Did you get that in writing? 

It takes you ten minutes to plow your customer, it takes you twenty to do the flag down. Your customers send you christmas cards and do not nit pick every little thing. Your flag down will have you chopping their matted tire tracks and digging out their mailbox. Last consider this, you suffer a major mechanical failure because you hit something you never knew about or saw. You now have let down your guaranteed income for a few dollars. 

The moral is if you are in this business long enough you will realize your contracts should be your top priority and flag downs are never worth any amount of money. Of course you can waste your time talking to them and promise to come back later, but you will waste $10 in fuel driving back over there to find out they found some other sucker to do it. This isn't about helping out the old lady across the street cause odds are she had a good service till her son cancelled it on her over $5. This is about playing the odds that you are going to screw yourself over for less than $100. Stick to your route and you will make more in the long run than not getting paid for one time stops.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well said *shovelracer* but i wonder how many will heed the warning and read the info. LOL.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

yes he makes SOME good points. but not all are good or even true points. 

generally when I give a flag down double the price it's to discourage them from saying yes so I can be on my way and to offset throwing my route a little behind. 

also my flag downs usually live next to or across the street from my clients. so I've seen there properties with no snow as well. 

lastly I don't get too involved with flag downs. there is no chopping tire tracks or digging out mail boxes. it's a quick plow the driveway and go.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I never look a gift horse in the mouth. I will take it at a fair rate, and plow slow and easy.
The time it takes to do it will not impact my regulars in any way they will recognize. 
You could as easily have a flat tire 3 minutes after telling some poor bastage "no, sorry, my regulars need me"...and the time wasted changing that tire won't bother your regulars either.
There again, I don't have so many customers that I have my route planned out to the half second either.
I'll give a pass to the guys with 300 driveways. I'm talking guys like me with 12 drives and 3 decent sized lots.
I also drop the plow any time I see someone out shoveling a 3' snowbank at the end of their driveway...I have been there and watched new plow trucks drive by with the driver laughing. I bust the plowed bank and wave as I drive off.
Karma has a long memory.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1567618 said:


> I never look a gift horse in the mouth. I will take it at a fair rate, and plow slow and easy.
> The time it takes to do it will not impact my regulars in any way they will recognize.
> You could as easily have a flat tire 3 minutes after telling some poor bastage "no, sorry, my regulars need me"...and the time wasted changing that tire won't bother your regulars either.
> There again, I don't have so many customers that I have my route planned out to the half second either.
> ...


that would be me but not laughing.

I run a tight, strict route as I'm solo and some of my clients expect service by a certain time.

now once my clients are taken care then I'm nice and helpful as can be. but during my route it's my clients and clients only, flag downs pay double for a few passes down the driveway or they are on there own and I don't stop to help the dudes with shovels either. not until my clients are finished.

I plow to make money to make a living, not to be helpful to every tom, dick and harry who didn't or couldn't afford snow removal or can't or won't do it themselves. I'm not one of those neighbors who will be out with the snow blowing cleaning the sidewalks and see the neighbor doesn't have there's done and go and do them.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I live where word of mouth is faster than the internet, telephone, or carrier pigeon. Little things like helping a guy out in a small village buys a lot of good press...they know who I am, there are no secrets in a small town. It pays to build positive sentiment.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1567656 said:


> I live where word of mouth is faster than the internet, telephone, or carrier pigeon. Little things like helping a guy out in a small village buys a lot of good press...they know who I am, there are no secrets in a small town. It pays to build positive sentiment.


one reason I don't live in a small where everyone knows me. and since in the spring, summer and fall I use door magnets on my truck for my business and remove them in the winter people know less who I am in the winter.

I just roll around in my truck with no signage of any kind.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

People around by me don't flag plowers down anymore unless its 30 inches


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

snowplowpro;1568248 said:


> People around by me don't flag plowers down anymore unless its 30 inches


I've noticed that in my area as well. I drive through some neighborhoods looking to help people if they need it, and they would rather shovel their 100' driveway.

I can't say that I'd turn down helping someone out that is in need.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1567618 said:


> I never look a gift horse in the mouth. I will take it at a fair rate, and plow slow and easy.
> The time it takes to do it will not impact my regulars in any way they will recognize.
> You could as easily have a flat tire 3 minutes after telling some poor bastage "no, sorry, my regulars need me"...and the time wasted changing that tire won't bother your regulars either.
> There again, I don't have so many customers that I have my route planned out to the half second either.
> ...


This.

Though FWIW I haven't had many flag downs sign up for every storm (like I wish would happen), but I get calls for the deep snow from some (semi-regular) people. I have one neighbor down the street that will drive over it until they can't, one time a couple years ago I needed to bring my tractor down there, which cost them extra. But I still made $$, I get to it when I can, and they are happy.

I cut trees and push snow part time, referrals are really all that count for new customers. Why not take the extra 30 seconds to help someone out, and give them a card and go on your way. If you can get a little $$ and spend 60 seconds, even better.

if you can't take the extra couple minutes to plow someone who flags you down for a fair rate without ticking off your regulars, maybe you have too many customers to properly service them? Or you are getting so many flag downs, that I need to go push snow in a different area of the country.

Pulled a guy out of a ditch yesterday with a cop there, figured I'd save them both some time waiting for a wrecker. Gave him some cards and sent him on his way. Who knows, that could result in a $3K tree removal, and it only cost me 3 minutes.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1567618 said:


> I never look a gift horse in the mouth. I will take it at a fair rate, and plow slow and easy.
> The time it takes to do it will not impact my regulars in any way they will recognize.
> You could as easily have a flat tire 3 minutes after telling some poor bastage "no, sorry, my regulars need me"...and the time wasted changing that tire won't bother your regulars either.
> There again, I don't have so many customers that I have my route planned out to the half second either.
> ...


Bingo!



jb1390;1568719 said:


> This.
> 
> Though FWIW I haven't had many flag downs sign up for every storm (like I wish would happen), but I get calls for the deep snow from some (semi-regular) people. I have one neighbor down the street that will drive over it until they can't, one time a couple years ago I needed to bring my tractor down there, which cost them extra. But I still made $$, I get to it when I can, and they are happy.
> 
> ...


I'm in your same boat. Thumbs Up

Short story 1:
The owners wife called me from one of my commercial lots, needed help at their personal house. The U driveway hasn't been done all season, as the city plows it in on both sides and they use another driveway. They had family coming over for Christmas, and she wanted it taken care. They had just shorted me on their payment that month (I was assuming it was an oversight?) but I still helped her out within an hour of her call.

Snow was dick deep, they shorted me on that month's payment (she also pays the bills) and I told her no charge until next time it needs done and she would like my help.

I received payment of the shortage, and more than I would have considered charging them for that driveway in the mail within 5 days.

I'm not in this business to get rich, I'm in it because I enjoy helping people and seeing my work as I drive by their location(s). Surely it helps me live my lifestyle, but I'm never too busy to lend a hand.

Short story 2:
Over the winter I responded to a local Craigslist ad looking for some help on subbing salt. Gave them a fair price for the amount of salt estimated, I only go when needed and afterwards the place is asphalt or dry within a short duration of my visit.

I'm not into counting beans, or worrying about how much salt I used during that visit, or the next. If I have left over salt it's getting used. In the end it works out that the lot is safe, and wet/dry and curb appeal of cleanliness for the location.

We all know who we are outside of this forum.

Keep up the good service *Buswell Forest* & *jb1390*.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

We received about 24" of snow a few weeks back (prediction only said 6-10") on a Saturday night. It was not the first snow of the season either. I received about a dozen calls for the "one timers" who couldn't shovel it themselves or their plow guy didn't show up (fast enough). I turned down every single one of them. Most were people I know too. I am not willing to put "one timers" in front of my regular customers that expect me in a timely fashion. It's not fair to them. I am also not willing to go into a driveway that I am not familiar with 3 feet of fresh snow on the ground (we just got almost a foot 2 days before this storm). If they wanted me to service their yard, then they should have set it up ahead of time, not AFTER it has already snowed. Odds are they do not have a plow guy already because their last guy left for a reason. More than likely, they did not pay. I don't care to work for free.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You got to know when to hold 'em....know when to fold 'em...know when to walk away, and know when to run...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

With that photo, looks more like you gotta know when to throw 'em, know when to float 'em, know when to levitate, and I can make fun.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

MSS Mow;1569261 said:


> We received about 24" of snow a few weeks back (prediction only said 6-10") on a Saturday night. It was not the first snow of the season either. I received about a dozen calls for the "one timers" who couldn't shovel it themselves or their plow guy didn't show up (fast enough). I turned down every single one of them. Most were people I know too. I am not willing to put "one timers" in front of my regular customers that expect me in a timely fashion. It's not fair to them. I am also not willing to go into a driveway that I am not familiar with 3 feet of fresh snow on the ground (we just got almost a foot 2 days before this storm). If they wanted me to service their yard, then they should have set it up ahead of time, not AFTER it has already snowed. Odds are they do not have a plow guy already because their last guy left for a reason. More than likely, they did not pay. I don't care to work for free.


I would have done the same thing. large storms are a definite NO for flag downs.

now a little 2" storm. that's when I will on certain situations take double the regular amount for a few passes with my blade.

as you said it's not fair to the ones who have already signed up with you and look for you in a timely manner. from the ones who need/want to be plowed before they go to work to the senior citizen who says whenever you get here. if they signed up ahead of time it's NOT fair or professional to bump them for a one time flag down.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Deep snow can bring added risk of tearing up equipment by running into things the one time customer didn't think to tell us about. A friend of mine had one tell him to push the snow off the side of the driveway. She never thought to tell him about the well casing that was buried in the snow. His plow bent the casing over and left him hung up on it.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

I will do flag downs for the going rate, but have a $45 minimum for a one-time plow since there is extra drive time not being on a route.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

The other thing that happens is, people calling for a one time plow when I'm on the far side of my route, then another 10 miles away. I find myself cris crossing the area burning a lot of gas. I have to charge accordingly.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

see I won't crisis cross or drive back to a section of town I've already been until after my route is complete. even then they pay for it. that's why I will always charge at least double for a flag down. 

double if your across or next to my client because you now have put me behind in my route. 

double if I come back after my route for the time and price of gas.


----------

